# Problems with ALSA

## pmatos

Hi all,

Currently I run:

```
$ uname -r

2.6.14-gentoo-r2

```

The problem is as follows. I have two cards in my motherboard, one is the default sound card and the other is the modem card (which I didn't know it would count as sound card). Here's my alsa file:

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

options snd-intel8x0 index="0" id="sndcard" enable="1"

options snd-usb-audio index="1" id="headset" enable="1"

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=3
```

Everything seems to start nicely at boot. I also have an usb headset which I bought recently but I am still unable to use it.

When I connect it I get on dmesg:

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

cannot find the slot for index 1 (range 0-2)

cannot create card instance 0

snd-usb-audio: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5
```

If I restart alsasound:

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ] 

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ] 

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ] 

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ] 

 *   Loading: snd-card-1 ...                                              [ ok ] 

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

  *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ] 

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

Then I can see:

 *Quote:*   

> # aplay -l
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 0: sndcard [Intel 82801CA-ICH3], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801CA-ICH3]
> ...

 

Testing with alsaplayer:

 *Quote:*   

> # alsaplayer -d plughw:1,0

 

I hear nothing. And the music seems to be going very very fast since the display shows up time passing 2x as normal.

Or:

```
# alsaplayer -d /dev/dsp1

ALSA lib pcm.c:2099:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp1

snd_pcm_open: No such file or directory (/dev/dsp1)

Failed to initialize plugin!

Failed to register plugin: /usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so

Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.

ALSA lib pcm.c:2099:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp1

snd_pcm_open: No such file or directory (/dev/dsp1)

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so failed to load

JACK compiled with System V SHM support

jack: server not running?

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libjack_out.so failed to load
```

With mpg123:

 *Quote:*   

> # mpg123 -o alsa -a plughw:1,0 /usr/local/music/Black\ Eyed\ Peas\ -\ Lets\ Get\ it\ started.mp3
> 
> High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.
> 
> Version 0.59q (2002/03/23). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew.
> ...

 

If I start skype:

 *Quote:*   

> $ aoss skype
> 
> Running esd found
> 
> Starting esd wrapped skype
> ...

 

(Note. starting esd with gnome startup)

When I start skype I can hear some stuff for the first few seconds and then everything goes away and I stop hearing.

aplay works for playing simple wavs.

Any idea what the problem might be?

Cheers,

Paulo Matos

----------

